# Wh/mile challenge....



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Okay, so I don't have my car yet but for those who do, how about a challenge to see who can get the lowest Wh/mile driving on normal city streets. Here is what I propose:

1. Minimum 50 mile round trip course, you must end where you started (in order to avoid an all downhill run)
2. Normal city streets/highway and driving at least the posted speed limit (no 25mph closed course stuff)
3. Take a pic of the trip meter with the total miles and Wh/mile

Then post here and make sure you list your wheel/tire info so we can compare. Once I do have a car I'll bet I can beat your best! It's like a video game for the car, just have fun with it. Once the SR battery cars come out we may need a separate thread but for now the only real factor is the wheels and areo caps. Here is sample post:

53.5 miles @ 245 Wh/mi
18" w/ areo caps on

And then a pic of the trip meter below


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mike Land said:


> 2. Normal city streets/highway and driving at least the posted speed limit (no 25mph closed course stuff)


you realize, there are some of us that rarely ever have traffic conditions that permit driving the speed limit, right? fastest part of my commute (which is on 2 major freeways) is on my neighborhood 40mph street. the freeways I'm lucky if I top out at 20mph


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> you realize, there are some of us that rarely ever have traffic conditions that permit driving the speed limit, right? fastest part of my commute (which is on 2 major freeways) is on my neighborhood 40mph street. the freeways I'm lucky if I top out at 20mph


EAP/stop and go TACC is going to make your commute amazingly less stressful I imagine!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Challenge accepted... that is after I mash the right pedal for a good week or so


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> you realize, there are some of us that rarely ever have traffic conditions that permit driving the speed limit, right? fastest part of my commute (which is on 2 major freeways) is on my neighborhood 40mph street. the freeways I'm lucky if I top out at 20mph


Nothing in the rules says it has to be done on your commute, or even from your house as a starting point. Sounds like a great reason for a road trip! Like any of us will need a reason once we get the car!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mike Land said:


> Nothing in the rules says it has to be done on your commute, or even from your house as a starting point. Sounds like a great reason for a road trip! Like any of us will need a reason once we get the car!


Then that is not "normal city streets / highway", that's just "rural highway"


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

All the more reason why this car needs a geek stats screen like the S. There should be a constant wh/mi over the last 50 miles stat always available


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Then that is not "normal city streets / highway", that's just "rural highway"


Well, what fun is a challenge without a little "wiggle room" for for someone to cheat......uh,....I mean bend the rules.........or maybe I should say "think out of the box".

It's all just for fun anyway and not meant to be a scientific examination. If you can find some 50 mile round trip rural road where you get a super low Wh/mile reading I'd love to know about it and hear the story. I'd hope that people post details of trips like that, it's the whole point of this thing!


----------



## macrow69 (Nov 21, 2017)

Challenge accepted! 

*50.1 Miles (80.6 Kilometers) @ 233 Wh/mi*
18" w/ areo caps on (2 of 4 wheels with Aero on...still showing people with/without look) 
Temperature: 60 F (15.6 C), dry roads, no wind
Maximum MPH: 67.1
Average MPH: 57.5
Maximum Altitude (feet): 609
Minimum Altitude (feet): 79









Attached Zipped .csv file from RaceChrono app which captured the metadata event.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

macrow69 said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> *50.1 Miles (80.6 Kilometers) @ 233 Wh/mi*
> 18" w/ areo caps on (2 of 4 wheels with Aero on...still showing people with/without look)
> ...


That is great data! Thanks for such an informative post. Just out of curiosity what do people think once you show them the areo covers vs just the rims? (And do you have lug covers/center cap installed)


----------



## macrow69 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> That is great data! Thanks for such an informative post. Just out of curiosity what do people think once you show them the areo covers vs just the rims? (And do you have lug covers/center cap installed)


The reaction to the Aero wheel covers is polarizing. People that have seen them in photos, say they look better in person. People also say they look better with the "chrome delete" on my car. The chrome delete matte black matches the Aero wheel coloring. Yes, the wheels without the Aero covers have the lug nut covers and Tesla center cap installed.


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

Due to limited range and capacity degradation of my Leaf, I used to play games like this on my commute and try to maximize efficiency. 

Through various strategies, and in warm weather, I was regularly able to get <200Wh/mi over my 50mi commute. It will be interesting to see what can be done in the Model 3.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Does anyone know the status of the app TesLab (or is it now Tezlab??) when the beta came out a year or so ago, it seemed pretty informative of tracking trips for this exact purpose and had a ton of potential, but the current app store reviews are not great and their website seems like it may be not being maintained.?? plus the name change is odd when the website has not changed...

in looking at it, also came across STATS ($9.99 paid app) that people seem to like.

Also, not sure if either are pulling data from Model 3, or limited to the S/X at this point.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

macrow69 said:


> The reaction to the Aero wheel covers is polarizing. People that have seen them in photos, say they look better in person. People also say they look better with the "chrome delete" on my car. The chrome delete matte black matches the Aero wheel coloring. Yes, the wheels without the Aero covers have the lug nut covers and Tesla center cap installed.
> View attachment 4870
> View attachment 4871


Love the chrome delete you did, it really does look so much better with the areo covers. I was thinking we may have an opportunity for some great data here if your up for it. Since you've done the run with 1/2 and 1/2 I was wondering what the same round trip numbers would be with all 4 cover on and again with all 4 off. If it's something your up for let us know, I'd love to see the difference!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Does anyone know the status of the app TesLab (or is it now Tezlab??) when the beta came out a year or so ago, it seemed pretty informative of tracking trips for this exact purpose and had a ton of potential, but the current app store reviews are not great and their website seems like it may be not being maintained.?? plus the name change is odd when the website has not changed...
> 
> in looking at it, also came across STATS ($9.99 paid app) that people seem to like.
> 
> Also, not sure if either are pulling data from Model 3, or limited to the S/X at this point.


I've been looking at those types of apps as well as Teslafi but it's a web application only, no app. I'd love to find a good one that gave stats and charging info like total usage over time. If anyone with a 3 has a recommendation please let us know.

Looks like that Stats app is only on Apple, I need something that works on Android.


----------



## dogfood (Jun 9, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Does anyone know the status of the app TesLab (or is it now Tezlab??) when the beta came out a year or so ago, it seemed pretty informative of tracking trips for this exact purpose and had a ton of potential, but the current app store reviews are not great and their website seems like it may be not being maintained.?? plus the name change is odd when the website has not changed...
> 
> in looking at it, also came across STATS ($9.99 paid app) that people seem to like.
> 
> Also, not sure if either are pulling data from Model 3, or limited to the S/X at this point.


I think we should make an independent thread for data capture methods. I'm interested in TESLAB/TEZLAB, as well (from when Ben Sullins reviewed the app and company), but also TeslaFi and TeslaLog. I'd also love to know if owners can get similar data without third-party software.


----------



## wooo13 (Apr 24, 2017)

I am on TezLab and would like to add some of you as friends if you’re interested. I feel like my power consumption is higher than average, and I’m getting quite a bit of phantom drain.

I was going to start a new thread but I either don’t have enough posts to start one or don’t have that option from my phone.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

wooo13 said:


> I am on TezLab and would like to add some of you as friends if you're interested. I feel like my power consumption is higher than average, and I'm getting quite a bit of phantom drain.
> 
> I was going to start a new thread but I either don't have enough posts to start one or don't have that option from my phone.


The Model 3 currently is doing very poorly on vampire drain at the moment.


----------



## teslarob (Oct 31, 2017)

Completed my loop when I arrived at work this morning:

76.7 miles @ 219 Wh/mi
18" wheels with Aero caps installed
Mixed highway and stop-and-go
Top speed about 92 mph 
Autopilot for at least 50% of the trip


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow, 219 and a top speed of 92! I think that might be hard to beat. Can't wait to try though!


----------

